# Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?



## lotta (6. Aug. 2013)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle Interessierten 
So oft kommt hier das Thema *"Neufischkauf"* und *Quarantäne* vor.
Allerdings, habe ich noch keinen ausführlichen Beitrag  
über die Anlage, Verweildauer der Fische und und Anforderungen,
 an ein Quarantänebecken gefunden
Vielleicht gäbe es  ja hier die Möglichkeit , für all die noch Unwissenden,
doch sehr daran Interessierten, wie mich,
mehr darüber zu erfahren.
Sowie auch die Möglichkeit, dass die schon *Quarantäne-Erfahrenen*, 
ihr Wissen 
an uns weitergeben mögen und können ?
Wäre toll


----------



## Teichlandschaft (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*

Also ich habe keine Ahnung ob es richtig ist, aber bei mir sind die Neulinge 14 Tage im Quarantänebecken.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Zacky (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*

Hi.

Ich sehe die Sache so...

Das Quarantänebecken muss natürlich ausreichend groß sein, damit auch größere Fische es dort eine gewisse Zeit lang aushalten. Ob es nun draußen, in der Garage oder im Keller steht, ist unerheblich. Das QB sollte natürlich über einen eigenen Filter verfügen, wobei die Filtermedien entsprechend bio-aktiv bestückt sind (lebende Bakterien vorhanden). Dies kann man erreichen, in dem man die Filtermedien mit in den Hauptfilter des eigentlichen Teiches hinein legt, damit sich entsprechende Bakterien ansiedeln können. Das QB befülle ich grundsätzlcih bei Erstbefüllung zu 50% mit Leitungswasser und 50% Teichwasser und folgend werden alle 5 Tage TWW von 50% gemacht und ausschließlich mit Teichwasser aufgefüllt, damit sich der Fisch im QB auch an die Bakterienstämme im Teich gewöhnen kann. Eine 14-tägige Quarantäne halte ich auch für ausreichend. Wenn möglich bietet es sich auch an, einen "Pilotfisch" (so nenne ich ihn) aus den Teich zu fangen und mit in das QB zu setzen. Wenn beide Fische innerhalb der Quarantänezeit unauffällig bleiben sollte alles schick sein. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen IBC zu stehen, der als Notfall-QB zur Verfügung steht und auch zur vorsorglichen Behandlung genutzt werden kann.

Da ich eine IH habe, fungiert diese auch als QB und ich habe stets einen Fisch drin, der an das Teichwasser gewöhnt ist, da ich die regelmäßigen TWW mit Teichwasser wieder auffülle. Auch sind die Medien die ich in der IH verwende, aus dem großen Filter und alle 8-10 Wochen tausche ich auch ein Teil der Medien aus, so dass immer wieder Bakterien von Teich auch drinnen sind, obwohl diese ja auch durch das Teichwasser hinzukommen.

So mache ich das zumindest.  Ob das ausreichend und richtig ist.


----------



## toschbaer (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*

Hallo.
ich gebe dem Koi 3 Monate Quarantäne!
In dieser Zeit wird er langsam an das Teichmillieu gewöhnt.
In der Innenhälterung ist auch Bodensubstrat, genauso wie im Teich
Es sollte auch mit Vorsicht gefüttert werden; denn neues Futter bedeutet Stress für den Fisch!
In der IH nehme ich erst Fischfutter aus dem Zierfischberiech (Sinkfutter).
Aber bei der Futterdiskussion wendet euch doch an WR. (Wolfgang)
Wolfgang hat ein sehr gutes Fachwissen und er hat das Kampai2Futter mitentwickelt, ist aber mittlerweile nicht mehr im Geschäft.
Bei dem Fischkauf fragt bitte auch, ob Behandlungsmittel im Wasser sind und seid vorsichtig, wenn das Wasser leicht nach Clohr riecht
Axo, und immer schön Wasserwechsel

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## jolantha (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Wenn möglich bietet es sich auch an, einen "Pilotfisch" (so nenne ich ihn) aus den Teich zu fangen und mit in das QB zu setzen. Wenn beide Fische innerhalb der Quarantänezeit unauffällig bleiben sollte alles schick sein.



Zacky, und das käme bei mir überhaupt nicht in Frage, daß ich einen meiner Fische 
als " Köder " benutzen würde.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*

Als "Köder" kann man das glaub ich nicht bezeichnen.
Ich finde diese Vorgehensweise sogar gut, man kann im Fall der Fälle gezielt handeln.


----------



## HWWanlo (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*

Hi
Was sollte man tun,wenn man schon Fische im Teich hat,
aber gerne welche dazu setzen würde?
Also , wenn man ganz gründlich vorgehen will,dann sollte man folgendermaßen vorgehen.
1. Man braucht ein geeignetes Quarantänebecken. Z.B.einen gut gereinigten
bzw. neuen IBC-Container bei dem man mit etwas Geschick und einer Stichsäge oben eine    Öffnung  von 40cm x60cm
aussägt. IBC-Container gibt es in diversen Größen , ich empfehle die 1000 liter Variante.
die man mit ca 850 litern befüllt (500L.Teichwasser /350 L.Leitungswasser)
damit oben noch genug Luftraum bleibt.
2.Dieses Becken ist an einem Ort aufzustellen an dem gewährleistet ist ,daß man konstant eine Wassertemperatur über 16° C. hat.Deshalb über 16° C
damit etwaige Erreger sich auch vermehren können und auch erkannt werden können.
3.Ein daran angeschlossener Filter muß nun mit Filtermaterial aus der vorhandenen ,
 (nicht frisch gereinigten) Teichfilteranlage, bestückt,also geimpft werden.
Zusätzlich ist das Quarantänebecken mittels Ausströmerstein an Membranpumpe ,zu belüften. Das Becken sollte nun ohne Besatz ca. 14 Tage "einlaufen".
Falls durch das Teichwasser hier Erreger mit ins Wasser gekommen sein sollten,werden diese keine 14 Tage ohne Wirt/Fisch überleben können.
4.So nun kommt man also mit den neuen Fischen in der Plastiktüte zu Hause an.
Den Beutel lässt man nun für etwa 1/2 Stunde auf der Oberfläche im Quarantänebecken schwimmen um eine Temperaturangleichung zu bekommen.
Währenddessen befüllt man eine PVC Wanne mit etwa 30Liter Wasser aus dem QB.
und gibt 600 gr. Meersalz (kein Jodsalz) dazu , und lässt dies auflösen,bis keine Kristalle mehr am Boden sichtbar sind.Dieses Becken muß nun auch mittels Ausströmerstein belüftet werden. Nach dieser 1/2 Std. kann man nun den Beutel mit Fischen aus dem QB.nehmen,
etwa die Hälfte des Beutelwasses weggiessen(nicht ins QB. sondern in den Ausguss)
und langsam den Beutel mit einem Becher mit dem aufgesalzenen Wasser auffüllen.
Die Fische so ,langsam an das Salzwasser gewöhnen.
Nach etwa 3 Minuten kann man dann die Fische,mit nassen,evtl. desinfizierten Händen
aus dem Beutel heben und in das Salzbad setzen .
Dieses Kurzzeitbad sollte höchstens10-15 Minuten dauern,damit die Fische abschleimen, und vorhandene __ Parasiten, mit dem Schleim abgestoßen werden.
Dabei die Fische gut beobachten,sollte einer "kippen" , sofort rausnehmen und ins QB.setzen. Nach erfolgtem Kurzzeitbad setzt man nun die Fische für etwa 2 Wochen in das
Quarantänebecken (nicht mit dem Wasser aus dem Kurzzeitbad)
Alle 4 Tage etwa 1/4 des Wassers mit Leitungswasser ersetzen.
5.Wenn nun innerhalb dieser 2 Wochen keine Krankheiten  im QB. aufgetreten sind,
könnten die Fische theoretisch zu den anderen in den Teich gesetzt werden.
Doch Vorsicht , als langjähriger Aquarianer weiß ich ,das zB. ein Fisch der die Behandlung
von Ichthyo schon einmal durchgemacht hat ,bei Diesem die Krankheit nicht mehr ausbricht,Dieser aber als Überträger  dienen kann.Also wenns geht, dann lieber noch einen Abstrich der Neuen unter dem Mikroskop durchsuchen,und dann evtl. mit Medikamenten
im QB. behandeln.( Hier weiß man ja die genaue Literzahl)
Auch könnten die Alteingesessenen, im Teich ,dementsprechend noch Erreger an sich haben,mit denen Sie aber bisher zurechtkamen. ( Kiemenwürmer/ Hautwürmer)
Also auch hier,von den Alten ,wäre es sinnvoll einen Absrich zu untersuchen,bevor man die Neuen hinzu setzt. Ansonsten würden sich die Neuen schnell damit infizieren.
Die __ Würmer würden sich übermäßig vermehren und dann müsste sowieso der ganze Teich
dagegen behandelt werden.( war leider auch bei mir so )

Sorry, mein Beitrag war mal wieder übermäßig lang

Gruß
Herbert


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*



> Sorry, mein Beitrag war mal wieder übermäßig lang



Aber sehr informativ


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*

Hallo Herbert,
klasse Bericht und danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. 
Da kann man sich doch nun schon mal etwas Konkretes drunter vorstellen.
Hat mir sehr geholfen 
und einigen anderen Usern vielleicht auch


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*

Ich finde den Beitrag von Herbert auch sehr gut und ausführlich.

Ich würde nur gerne auf zwei Punkte nochmal hinweisen wollen, damit da nix schief geht, da ich es für fundamental wichtig halte.



HWWanlo schrieb:


> 1. Man braucht ein geeignetes Quarantänebecken. Z.B.einen gut gereinigten bzw. neuen IBC-Container...ich empfehle die 1000 liter Variante.
> die man mit ca 850 litern befüllt (500L.Teichwasser /350 L.Leitungswasser)
> damit oben noch genug Luftraum bleibt.


 
Hier sei angemerkt, dass der Fisch dann aber nicht besonders groß sein dürfte, wenn ich ihn einem 1000l-IBC halte. Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal, von einem Koi aus (da ich eine Koinase bin) der 1-jährig ist und gute 30 cm messen würde. Den in einen IBC zu hältern und das über 14 Tage geht nicht gut. Darum sollte man schon Bedenken, was für Fische in Quarantäne gehen. Man sollte sicherlich jeden neuen Besatzfisch, ob __ Orfe, __ Karausche, Goldi oder Sonnenbarsch unter Quarantäne halten. Auch in der Quarantäne braucht der Fisch seinen Platz, so dass ich auch empfehlen würde, hierfür ein Kinderplanschbecken (z.Bsp. Selbstaufstellpool) zu nehmen. Hat auch den Vorteil, kann wieder Platzsparender verstaut werden.



HWWanlo schrieb:


> 4. ... Währenddessen befüllt man eine PVC Wanne mit etwa 30Liter Wasser aus dem QB und gibt 600 gr. Meersalz (kein Jodsalz) dazu, und lässt dies auflösen,bis keine Kristalle mehr am Boden sichtbar sind.Dieses Becken muß nun auch mittels Ausströmerstein belüftet werden. Nach dieser 1/2 Std. kann man nun den Beutel mit Fischen aus dem QB.nehmen, etwa die Hälfte des Beutelwasses weggiessen(nicht ins QB. sondern in den Ausguss) und langsam den Beutel mit einem Becher mit dem aufgesalzenen Wasser auffüllen. Die Fische so ,langsam an das Salzwasser gewöhnen. Nach etwa 3 Minuten kann man dann die Fische,mit nassen,evtl. desinfizierten Händen aus dem Beutel heben und in das Salzbad setzen. Dieses Kurzzeitbad sollte höchstens10-15 Minuten dauern,damit die Fische abschleimen, und vorhandene __ Parasiten, mit dem Schleim abgestoßen werden.
> Dabei die Fische gut beobachten,sollte einer "kippen" , sofort rausnehmen und ins QB.setzen. Nach erfolgtem Kurzzeitbad setzt man nun die Fische für etwa 2 Wochen in das Quarantänebecken (nicht mit dem Wasser aus dem Kurzzeitbad)
> Alle 4 Tage etwa 1/4 des Wassers mit Leitungswasser ersetzen.


 
Ich wollte diesen Pkt. 4 nur noch einmal hervorheben, dass es mit den Salzbädern wichtig ist, wie man diese beginnt. Mein Wissensstand war nämlich in dem Moment auch der, dass das Salz dem Wasser erst zugeführt werden sollte, wenn der Fisch im entsprechenden Behältnis ist. Aber wie Du es beschrieben hast, dass Salzwasser vorher anzureichern und dann becherweise in die Transporttüte zu geben geht natürlich auch.

Das alles würde ich aber tatsächlich von der Fischgröße abhängig machen, denn einen kleinen Fisch von 10 cm kann ich in einer Tüte sicherlich schon an das Salzwasser gewöhnen, aber nicht unbedingt den 30 cm großen Fisch, da die Tüten selten so groß sind, dass sich die Fische darin gut bewegen können und die zusätzliche Luft und der daraus resultierende Freiraum nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Joerg (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*



Zacky schrieb:


> Auch in der Quarantäne braucht der Fisch seinen Platz, so dass ich auch empfehlen würde, hierfür ein Kinderplanschbecken (z.Bsp. Selbstaufstellpool) zu nehmen.


Von dem Planschbecken würde ich abraten. Dort sind viele giftige Stoffe drin, die sich im Wasser lösen können. Die Grenzwerte für diese, sind nach der Menge an Wasser berechnet, die jemand mal verschlucken kann. Im Laufe der Zeit kann eine Konzentration entstehen, die Fischen gefährlich werden könnte.

Für eine Salzbehandlung ist normales Speisesalz besser, da es klinisch rein ist.


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Von dem Planschbecken würde ich abraten. Dort sind viele giftige Stoffe drin, die sich im Wasser lösen können.


 
flehan

Ich hab so ein Teil mit Alu-Rohr-Gestell, wo die Poolfolie rein gehangen wird bzw. das Rohrgestänge in den Folienrand kommt. Es soll sich dabei auch um PVC-Folie handeln.

Danke Jörg...wieder was gelernt...


----------



## HWWanlo (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*

Hallo 

Ja, ich weiß, 1000 liter sind natürlich nix für GROSSE Fische,
ich kaufe meine meist in der Größe 12-17cm ,da ist dann schon Platz für etwa 4 Fischlein.
DATZ Koi-Buch nennt hier die Mindestgröße eines Quarantänebeckens von 2250 Litern,
das könnte man schon für etwas größere Kandidaten nehmen.

Gruß
Herbert:smoki


----------



## jolantha (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie lange und wie sollte Quarantäne gehandhabt werden?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Von dem Planschbecken würde ich abraten. Dort sind viele giftige Stoffe drin, die sich im Wasser lösen können. Die Grenzwerte für diese, sind nach der Menge an Wasser berechnet, die jemand mal verschlucken kann. Im Laufe der Zeit kann eine Konzentration entstehen, die Fischen gefährlich werden könnte.



Ach ja, für die Fische gefählich, aber meine Kinder kann ich ruhig vergiften ?????


----------

